# New bulking diet



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

Ok so I'm back from my holiday and want to start bulking again. Thinking something along the lines of:

7.10am - wake

8.30am - (at work) 60g whey, 125g oats, tbsp PB

12pm - 150g chicken, 125g rice, nuts, yogurt

3pm - 60g whey, 75g oats

4.30pm - Train

5.30pm - 60g whey, 50g oats, banana

7pm - meat, potato/pasta/rice, veg

10pm - 250g quark, 25g oats, 2 tbsp PB

I previously had egg whites and oats at 7.30am and 60g whey & 100g oats at 10am, does my shake at 8.30am sound as good as my previous meals as it is easier for me to have the shake due to time constraints, or will it make much of a difference?

Thanks alot


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

looks good how much do you weigh and how tall are you


----------



## Rob111 (Jul 1, 2009)

5ft 10 and 84kg mate. Is it ok to leave 3.5 bourse between first 2 meals? I was always told to eat every 2 or so hours


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

its up to you how often you eat, as long as you get all your calories in


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds good bud. Good luck


----------



## greenmachine (Feb 9, 2012)

Rob111 said:


> 5ft 10 and 84kg mate. Is it ok to leave 3.5 bourse between first 2 meals? I was always told to eat every 2 or so hours


Ive been told to stick to two hours between your first 4 meals and 3 hours between the other three.


----------



## BodytorqueGym (May 11, 2012)

looks ok mate apart from the gap between waking and your first meal, breakfast is the most important meal to consume within 1 hour of waking, it stops catabolism of the muscles and kick starts your metabolism


----------

